# Smoke On The Soft/Hard Water



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well folks soon we will start really seeing the 'Smoke On The Water'...of course not real smoke...so any of you have any photos you want to share of the Fall with smoke (aka Fog) on your favorite fish'n watering hole...here's a few of ours from a season or two ago...hope to have more this year...  

[attachment=2:v4lqzb1t]Pineview Utah.jpg[/attachment:v4lqzb1t]

[attachment=1:v4lqzb1t]Pineview Utah-2.jpg[/attachment:v4lqzb1t]

[attachment=0:v4lqzb1t]Pineview Utah-3.jpg[/attachment:v4lqzb1t]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Here's one K2.....

Not my favorite place to fish....just a picture.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

WOW! Those pictures could be put on calendars!


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Nice pic's, especially the first one.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

K2.....you're 2nd picture deserves an oak frame, maybe Italian or from Scotland, France or England... 

Beautiful!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

I like those...

I thought I had more smokey water photos than I do.. 

Here's one.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Smoke lifting...another pic I found...

[attachment=0:26kh4lmc]Lifing Smoke.jpg[/attachment:26kh4lmc]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

I took these a week ago.



















-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Awesome.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*



k2muskie said:


> Smoke lifting...another pic I found...
> 
> [attachment=0:qcw2gu2r]Lifing Smoke.jpg[/attachment:qcw2gu2r]


Oh wow, those fall colors are awesome in combo with the mountains of the background! What a site indeed! Awesome thread by the way.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Glad to know Mr. Eakle also liked one of the photos. Contacted me and asked if he could use it for his show.

[attachment=0:1ftc6m53]KSL Photo.JPG[/attachment:1ftc6m53]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*



k2muskie said:


> Glad to know Mr. Eakle also liked one of the photos. * Contacted me and asked if he could use it for his show*.


 :shock: :shock:

Cool !! :O||:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Congrats *k2*, that's a great photo.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

here's one from Blue Lake when it was safe to fish there alone.










Ok... moar.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Some very recent Water Smoke.

[attachment=2:bn9i0gyu]Fog-1.jpg[/attachment:bn9i0gyu]

[attachment=1:bn9i0gyu]Fog-2.jpg[/attachment:bn9i0gyu]

[attachment=0:bn9i0gyu]Fog-3.jpg[/attachment:bn9i0gyu]


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Here are a couple from Yellowstone.[attachment=1:2wdqpofc]Madison River.jpg[/attachment:2wdqpofc][attachment=0:2wdqpofc]Ducks on Firehole.jpg[/attachment:2wdqpofc]


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

great photo's everyone...my favorite is k2's first one, that guy in the front really makes the shot.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Steveb, that first pic is beyond great. Nice shot!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

A couple that I have handy:

[attachment=1:1uc0emm3]IMGP6294.jpg[/attachment:1uc0emm3]

[attachment=0:1uc0emm3]IMGP6299.jpg[/attachment:1uc0emm3]

Provo River Falls area.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Found another one. Yuba '07:

[attachment=0:15aeyo91]yuba.jpg[/attachment:15aeyo91]


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Not so much smoke on the water but a 20 below zero day for sure!


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

How about smoke on hard water?[attachment=0:2ku7flb7]Stary 1 -26 003.JPG[/attachment:2ku7flb7]


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Smoke On The Water*

Great idea wyoguy...here's hard deck smoke taken at Grandpa Ds Perch Party earlier this year...

[attachment=0:22ja1xfl]Perch Party.jpg[/attachment:22ja1xfl]


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is recent










Not so recent


----------

